# Contacts or Glasses(Eyewear): Which are best for you in the kitchen ?



## pabloalcazar

recently my optometrist told me i need to use a prescription permanently all day... and im not sure what will be the best option to use in the kitchen or at school. What do u guys think?


----------



## nicko

Contacts without a doubt. I wear both and going in and out of hot and cold all day long gets old with glasses constantly fogging up. If you can wear them go with contacts.


----------



## pabloalcazar

im concern than i could drop one contact on a platter and with the glasses it may steamy all the time... im not sure if that is possible


----------



## nicko

I wore contacts for years and never had that happen it would be incredibly difficult I think. Do you wear hard or soft lenses? You should talk with your optometrist about the best option.


----------



## meezenplaz

In the case of soft lenses, what keeps them in your eye is suction due to constant wetness, and of course fitting 

the curvature of your eye. If you've ever noticed how a suction cup sticks far better to a surface after you lick it, 

you'll understand this. So what makes a contact pop out are two common things: 

1, rubbing your eyes, and 2, the lense getting too dry to stay in your eye. (not enough moisture, old lenses, etc) 

When they work well, they can't be beat in a kitchen. The times they were a nightmare to me was when 

my eyes got irritated. It all depends on how well your own eyes accept lenses--some can wear them fine, some can't. 

Glasses on the other hand, except for fogging work ok, aside from being a  pain in general--from sweating etc. 

But also note there are products available you can rub on your glasses to eliminate fogging for decent periods

of time.


----------



## foodpump

I've worn contacts for almost 30 years in all kinds of kitchens. I'll take them any day over glasses, any day. Mind you I wore gas permeables, not those squishy, fussy useless soft contacts.

It,s not just the glasses fogging up, they get greasy very fast, require often cleaning, slip down your nose, pinch your nose, chafe your ears and temples, and sometimes slip off.


----------



## meezenplaz

The one upside to glasses is when you're standing over a flatty or a saute pan and suddenly wince as a glob

of fry-temp grease lands on your glasses right in front of your pupil like some stray freeway bug. And you just KNOW that li'l beetch wudda hit you right in the eye without your specs. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## pabloalcazar

I have never wear neither glasses or contacts

i aready ordered glasses for daily use but i think im gonna order a per of contact just for the school so the glasses wont get on my way...

are onions a nightmare for ppl who wear contacts?

what do u do went your eyes are irritated using contacts?(do u use artificial tears?).

thx so much for sharing your experiences.


----------



## ivan hant

http://dualsportalchemy.com/2013/08/tip-keeping-your-goggles-fog-free/

hope this will help


----------



## snufkin

I miss having contacts the most because onions didn't make me cry with them. I switched to glasses when I really didn't have the coordination to put them in at 3:45 in the morning when I worked breakfast shift. I don't mind wearing glasses. Yes the fog and get dirty, but it's not like this unbearable daunting task to clean them or take them off for a minute to unfog. I mostly miss teeing invincible against those onions.


----------

